# Closed road--what if????



## BigBrett (Oct 9, 2014)

My honey hole is now just over a mile walk. No problem, I have yet to shoot anything because I am waiting for a buck bigger than my current top buck taken. But over the last 5 years I have seen very good deer and the grow each year. It could be in the morning...

Sooo... The dnr has closed the road to vehicle traffic. Can I ignore the sign to retrieve a deer? Do I need to ask a officer first? Will the officer go with me to retrieve the game? For the first time I have no one hunting with me I know so a mile drag of a mature buck is enough to kill my fat behind!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 9, 2014)

UNLAWFUL ACTIVITIES on WMAs

• Driving a vehicle around any gate, 
sign, earth berm, or similar device 
intended to prevent vehicular access.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2014)

Time to get a 2 wheel cart.  It works great for hauling in a stand or hauling out a buck.

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## BigBrett (Oct 9, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Time to get a 2 wheel cart.  It works great for hauling in a stand or hauling out a buck.
> 
> Good Luck !!!!!



Yeah I went to the walmarts and they was out...


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2014)

BigBrett said:


> Yeah I went to the walmarts and they was out...



 Plenty of other folks got them and will deliver it to you too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2014)

They could be talked into going back there and getting it. If your nice. Its a crap shoot though. They may not either. Saw it go both ways.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 9, 2014)

I have had some unlock gates and go with us and I also have had them be very rude


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 9, 2014)

Been there done that !!!!!!!!!!!!

Get yourself a cart.....


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 10, 2014)

Forget a cart.  Buy a big backpack and a few knives.  Anything I kill over 300 yards from the truck gets quartered up in the woods.  Chris Spikes has a great youtube video on the best way to do this.  I can do a deer or a pig in about 20 minutes.  Bears take more time.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Forget a cart.  Buy a big backpack and a few knives.  Anything I kill over 300 yards from the truck gets quartered up in the woods.  Chris Spikes has a great youtube video on the best way to do this.  I can do a deer or a pig in about 20 minutes.  Bears take more time.




good advice.....

the whole premise behind closed gates is to keep the lazy folks out so the not so lazy folks can have areas to hunt without worrying about folks riding up and down the roads...

part of not being lazy is getting your deer out the woods, even if it means cutting it up and packing it out


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 10, 2014)

If it's closed, you can hunt the road.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Forget a cart.  Buy a big backpack and a few knives.  Anything I kill over 300 yards from the truck gets quartered up in the woods.  Chris Spikes has a great youtube video on the best way to do this.  I can do a deer or a pig in about 20 minutes.  Bears take more time.



good advice unless it is a mandatory check of deer killed like some managed hunts.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2014)

Milkman said:


> good advice unless it is a mandatory check of deer killed like some managed hunts.


Only mandatory check out whole deer hunts Ive ever been on was state park. They didnt want em gutted or nothing best I rem on fdr the first yr. All others you can pack em out but really on all flat land wmas its not necessary. Mountains ones are a different animal. A cart can help a lot on flatish lands. Not so good in hills. Even though it took us 3 hrs to cart one of mine out on bf one yr


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Oct 11, 2014)

Wheel barrow is what we use.


----------



## deadend (Oct 15, 2014)

Cut them up in the spot.  If the man wants the whole deer tell him to march back there and get it.  Nothing I've ever found in the regs about it.


----------



## rb_obsession (Oct 15, 2014)

I was told by the dnr 2 years ago that I ABSOLUTELY had to bring the deer out in one piece. The scenario was a bit different than normal. I made a less than perfect shot on the deer with my bow one afternoon and pulled out so I wouldnt jump him. Thats when i asked the dnr if i could bring out his head and cape if he was spoiled or coyotes got him


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2014)

On a State managed hunt, you cut up a deer before check in, expect a fine and a deer donation when you arrive at the check station.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Better to get a cart and be safe rather than sorry for any fine they might levy.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 30, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> On a State managed hunt, you cut up a deer before check in, expect a fine and a deer donation when you arrive at the check station.



not sure what you mean by "state managed."  All Georgia WMA's are state managed.  If I kill anything on a mountain WMA, it comes out in game bags on a backpack.  Can you clarify what you mean?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2014)

bowbuck said:


> not sure what you mean by "state managed."  All Georgia WMA's are state managed.  If I kill anything on a mountain WMA, it comes out in game bags on a backpack.  Can you clarify what you mean?



What I meant:
If you must check a deer, and have it weighed at a check station, by DNR personnel, the deer must be whole except it be field dressed. If you can do otherwise, I wish I had know before dragging multiple deer out of West Point, Cedar Creek and Rich Mountain over the years.


----------



## deadend (Nov 2, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> What I meant:
> If you must check a deer, and have it weighed at a check station, by DNR personnel, the deer must be whole except it be field dressed. If you can do otherwise, I wish I had know before dragging multiple deer out of West Point, Cedar Creek and Rich Mountain over the years.



I can't remember the last intact animal I brought in for a check in hunt.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2014)

Just cut the horns off and leave it there.


----------

